# Flickering lights



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I gotta ask.......... what do you engineer?


----------



## gmillertime (Oct 26, 2015)

I went to college for electrical engineering but now I run a software company.


----------



## ELECTRICK2 (Feb 21, 2015)

gmillertime said:


> I am having a similar flickering problem but only when the lights are off. When they are powered up they are bright and constant. The only way to get the flickering to stop is to unplug the transformer from the AC outlet. Any ideas?


You have to be more specific. What type of lights, situation etc. If the lights are flickering when you shut them off, something is still on.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

So in effect, this is a DIY question.

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. However, working with electricity and electrical systems can be unsafe if not done by a professional licensed electrician. The moderators of this site would like to advise you to contact a professional electrician in your area. 

If you are permitted by law in your area to do your own electrical work, please sign up at our sister site, www.DIYChatroom.com where many of our professionals are also members and are looking forward to assist you with your needs. 

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/ 










We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

